# impossible supprimer les mails d'un compte Gmail dans Mail



## GLAUTTI (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai une adresse mail "...@gmail.com"  que j'ai paramétré dans "mail" de mac..
Ayant plusieurs milliers de mails, j'ai décidé de faire un tri et bien sur d'en supprimer beaucoup.
Et je constate que, j'ai beau en supprimer à partir de "tous les messages" ... le nombre des messages ne diminue pas !!!! En fait, il diminue de suite aprés suppession mais il ré-augmente ensuite !!!!
J'ai beau vider la corbeille de gmail (dans mail de mac et/ou dans gmail de google en ouvrant une 2eme fenetre) rien à faire ... le nombre de messages (dans tous les messages) ne dimimue pas.
J'espere avoir été clair ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suppose que ton compte est en IMAP, avec la boîte de réception et un dossier "GMAIL" en dessous.

Pour supprimer un mail il faut l'envoyer dans la corbeille de "GMAIL". Puis tu vas dans cette corbeille et tu supprimes le mail qui s'y trouve.

Il atterrit dans la corbeille de Mail (sous la boîte de réception).

Là, 2 options :

- effacer manuellement les mails envoyés dans cette corbeille,
- paramétrer Mail pour qu'il vide cette corbeille quand tu le quittes.

Perso, j'ai opté pour la 2e option.

Quoiqu'il en soit, après ça le mail a totalement disparu.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail et de Gmail. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## jakebong02 (1 Novembre 2011)

Mail du Mac est semblable à Outlook du pc
C'est juste un aperçu. quand vous voulez supprimer les messages,
allez sur votre compte gmail directement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2011)

jakebong02 a dit:


> Mail du Mac est semblable à Outlook du pc
> C'est juste un aperçu. quand vous voulez supprimer les messages,
> allez sur votre compte gmail directement.



On gère très bien son compte Gmail depuis Mail.


----------



## GLAUTTI (1 Novembre 2011)

merxi iduck pour ta reponse ...
c est un peu ce que faisait aussi intuitivement 
je lai refait scrupuleusement ..
ca avait lair de marcher (je venais de supprimmer 700 mails) ...
et d un coup "activité de Mail" se met à tourner et je vois mes mails se remettre dans "tous les messages" .... inutile de dire que jai fais et refais plusieurs fois  à devenir fou
je confirme imap
PEUX TU M AIDER
ma boite Mail est poluée par les mails pub


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2011)

Là, je ne sais pas trop. Chez moi ça marche très bien.

Sinon, autre solution pour virer les récalcitrants, aller sur le webmail de Gmail et faire le ménage.

EDIT : est-ce que par hasard dans les réglages de ton compte Gmail dans Mail (Mail > Préférences > Comptes), dans "Comportement des BAL", pour la corbeille, la case "Stocker les messages supprimées sur le serveur" serait cochée ?


----------



## GLAUTTI (1 Novembre 2011)

REmerci iduck
jai effectivement décocher  "Stocker les messages supprimées sur le serveur"
j ai refait mon menage en supprimant la moitie  de mes mails ... et rebellote au bout d une demi heure jai revois apparaitre mes mails supprimés ....
je deviens fou ... me suicide maintenant ou j attends un peu !!!!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2011)

ton compte Gmail et en POP ou en IMAP ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ton compte Gmail et en POP ou en IMAP ?



IMAP (il l'a déjà dit).


----------



## GLAUTTI (1 Novembre 2011)

je precise serveur reception: imap.gmail.com
serveur d envoie:  smtp.gmail.com:nom mon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2011)

A tout hasard, je te mets les captures d'écran des paramètres de mon compte.


















En espérant que ça pourra t'aider.


----------

